

We Are All Bitcoin - clarkm
https://bitcoinfoundation.org/blog/?p=510

======
bridger
It turns out Bitcoin was in our hearts all along.

------
PhasmaFelis
I can't speak for anyone else, but I've just checked and I can confirm that I
am not Bitcoin.

~~~
mkaziz
Nor am I, as far as I can tell. But would a bitcoin know that it's a bitcoin?
Maybe I am a bitcoin and I just don't know it.

~~~
jtfrench
[Peter Griffin] "See Meg, these are the questions."

------
nly
Would have been nice if they'd asked the media to leave Mr. Nakamoto alone.
Just another opportunity to bag on about how decentralised and wonderful it is
and how this changes nothing.

------
Cless
I suppose I can use my limbs to buy illegal drugs. If only they were virtual
and could be transferred internationally with little or no fees - all done
more easily than sending an email.

------
Wohui
We are bitcoin... We are the tweeters... We are the ones who use the
intertubes, so let's start sitting...

------
letstryagain
But some of us are mode Bitcoin than others

